# Decreto anti-covid e Green Pass: tutte le novità



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2021)

Come annunciato dal ministro della salute Roberto Speranza, nell'odierna conferenza del premier Mario Draghi, ecco tutte le novità sulle *nuove misure* adottate dal nuovo *Decreto covid* e *Green Pass* che entreranno in vigore *dal 5 agosto*.

*-Prolungamento stato d'emergenza fino al 31 dicembre 2021.
-Colori di zone in base al tasso di ospedalizzazione (limite TI 10% e ospedalizzazioni 15%, sopra si passa alla zona gialla, arancione e rossa).
-Estensione Green Pass ad altre attività come i servizi di ristorazione al chiuso, spettacoli aperti al pubblico ed eventi sportivi, luoghi culturali, fiere, palestre, cinema, congressi, centri culturali, ricreativi, sale da gioco e concorsi.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2021)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] sposta il topic in notizie se puoi, in quanto l'argomento interessa tutti. Grazie  .


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2021)

Adesso vedrete il casino che scoppierà ed il degrado. 

Voglio vedere i ristoratori, gestori di palestre etc etc trasformarsi in vigili. Sai le risate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Luglio 2021)

fate capire ad un povero ignorante. 
sto green pass te lo danno se sei vaccinato no?
e questo è sufficiente, mica devi poi esibire tamponi negativi o cavolate varie?

per conferma...


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2386757 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal ministro della salute Roberto Speranza, nell'odierna conferenza del premier Mario Draghi, ecco tutte le novità sulle *nuove misure* adottate dal nuovo *Decreto covid* e *Green Pass* che entreranno in vigore *dal 5 agosto*.
> 
> *-Prolungamento stato d'emergenza fino al 31 dicembre 2021.
> -Colori di zone in base al tasso di ospedalizzazione (limite TI 10%, sopra si passa alla zona gialla, arancione e rossa).
> -Estensione Green Pass ad altre attività come i servizi di ristorazione al chiuso, spettacoli aperti al pubblico ed eventi sportivi, luoghi culturali, fiere, palestre, cinema, congressi, centri culturali, ricreativi, sale da gioco e concorsi.*



Benissimo!
La maggior parte della popolazione è a favore, seppur non sembri a chi frequenta le solite echo chamber. 
Vaccinarsi tutti, vaccinarsi presto, tornare a vivere.
Chi non aderisce, piena libertà, ma sappia che per la sua e altrui sicurezza dovrà astenersi da alcune attività nelle fasi acute della pandemia. 

Credo sia giusto prendersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni.


----------



## Kaw (22 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2386757 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dal ministro della salute Roberto Speranza, nell'odierna conferenza del premier Mario Draghi, ecco tutte le novità sulle *nuove misure* adottate dal nuovo *Decreto covid* e *Green Pass* che entreranno in vigore *dal 5 agosto*.
> 
> *-Prolungamento stato d'emergenza fino al 31 dicembre 2021.
> -Colori di zone in base al tasso di ospedalizzazione (limite TI 10%, sopra si passa alla zona gialla, arancione e rossa).
> -Estensione Green Pass ad altre attività come i servizi di ristorazione al chiuso, spettacoli aperti al pubblico ed eventi sportivi, luoghi culturali, fiere, palestre, cinema, congressi, centri culturali, ricreativi, sale da gioco e concorsi.*


Per GreenPass si intende la doppia dose?
Questo significa che milioni, decine di milioni di persone saranno escluse dalla vita del paese.
avevo letto qualche giorno fa che per l'estate bastava una sola dose per il GP, e che da settembre ne richiedevano due, ma nella conferenza non hanno specificato


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Kaw;2386771 ha scritto:


> Per GreenPass si intende la doppia dose?



no, una dose sta scritto su Adnkronos
quella era la linea dell'euroinomane Letta, evidentemente troppo pure per i pandemisti al governo.


----------



## Mika (22 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2386762 ha scritto:


> Adesso vedrete il casino che scoppierà ed il degrado.
> 
> Voglio vedere i ristoratori, gestori di palestre etc etc trasformarsi in vigili. Sai le risate.



Per delle mascherine non indossate hanno menato i vigili figurarsi dei ristoratori.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386767 ha scritto:


> fate capire ad un povero ignorante.
> sto green pass te lo danno se sei vaccinato no?
> e questo è sufficiente, mica devi poi esibire tamponi negativi o cavolate varie?
> 
> per conferma...


Se sei vaccinato stai apposto, tranquillo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386767 ha scritto:


> fate capire ad un povero ignorante.
> sto green pass te lo danno se sei vaccinato no?
> e questo è sufficiente, mica devi poi esibire tamponi negativi o cavolate varie?
> 
> per conferma...



Non vorrei dire una cavolata anche io,ma al massimo dovrai esibire il qr code presente sull'app immuni (o quello cartaceo).
A mio padre è arrivato via sms il codice per attivarlo all'interno dell'app immuni,mentre a mia madre e mia sorella non hanno inviato ancora nulla.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386769 ha scritto:


> Benissimo!
> La maggior parte della popolazione è a favore, seppur non sembri a chi frequenta le solite echo chamber.



temo che 1/3 degli italiani non sappia neanche tradurre dall'inglese "green pass" e chieda a figli/nipoti cosa fare.
non parliamo poi di "qr code"...
se questo è il tuo campione statistico di riferimento...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2386762 ha scritto:


> Adesso vedrete il casino che scoppierà ed il degrado.
> 
> Voglio vedere i ristoratori, gestori di palestre etc etc trasformarsi in vigili. Sai le risate.



Non scoppierà nessun casino.
Ci sarà massima attenzione per le prime settimane,giusto per evitare qualche sanzione bella pesante.

Poi dentro tutti,di soppiatto


----------



## varvez (22 Luglio 2021)

Ma se sono cliente di un albergo, posso cenare all'interno senza lasciapassare?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2386784 ha scritto:


> Ma se sono cliente di un albergo, posso cenare all'interno senza lasciapassare?


In teoria no. Solo all'aperto.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2386787 ha scritto:


> In teoria no. Solo all'aperto.



Ma non credo, dato che per stare nell'albergo, se non sbaglio, devi già avere il pass


----------



## varvez (22 Luglio 2021)

7vinte;2386789 ha scritto:


> Ma non credo, dato che per stare nell'albergo, se non sbaglio, devi già avere il pass



Eh no, chi lo dice?


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386779 ha scritto:


> temo che 1/3 degli italiani non sappia neanche tradurre dall'inglese "green pass" e chieda a figli/nipoti cosa fare.
> non parliamo poi di "qr code"...
> se questo è il tuo campione statistico di riferimento...



Fai pure la metà.
Non cambia il succo, ovvero che la maggior parte della gente, grazie a dio, è più che disposta allo scambio vaccinazione/green pass --- possibilità di tornare ad una vita il più simile possibile a quella di prima. 
Anche perchè i vaccinati in casa non ce li richiudi questo inverno nel malaugurato caso che quei 4-5 milioni di over 50 che ancora non si sono vaccinati affollassero ospedali, TI e cimiteri.
Ciascuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità, chi sceglie di non vaccinarsi ora e ha più di 50 anni deve andare a letto sapendo che si sta esponendo senza alcun motivo ad un rischio non indifferente di morire o (per certi versi peggio) passare l'inferno in terra in ospedale per qualche settimana con un CPAP in testa 24/7 senza poter mangiare.

L'ho visto sulla mia famiglia, il gioco non vale la candela, fidatevi.


----------



## Devil man (22 Luglio 2021)

Ma la storia del tampone vale ancora oppure greenpass solo per i vaccinati ?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2021)

Comunque qua, ci stiamo "cinesizzando" sempre di più. Tracciamento, entrare nei posti grazie ad un app. Manca solo il cashback che hanno tolto e saremmo diventati in tutto e per tutto la Cina. 

Queste restrizioni, che servano o meno il tempo ce lo dirà, mi fanno solamente terrorizzare. Ho un senso di inquietudine dentro di me, sul serio. Ci facessero togliere almeno le mascherine dopo vaccinati, così almeno non ti deprimi a vedere i visi coperti. Almeno quello.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2386792 ha scritto:


> Ma la storia del tampone vale ancora oppure greenpass solo per i vaccinati ?


Sì, le alternative per ottenere il Green Pass sono tampone negativo nelle 48 ore precedenti o guarigione dal covid negli ultimi 6 mesi.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386791 ha scritto:


> Fai pure la metà.
> Non cambia il succo, ovvero che la maggior parte della gente, grazie a dio, è più che disposta allo scambio vaccinazione/green pass --- possibilità di tornare ad una vita il più simile possibile a quella di prima.
> Anche perchè i vaccinati in casa non ce li richiudi questo inverno nel malaugurato caso che quei 4-5 milioni di over 50 che ancora non si sono vaccinati affollassero ospedali, TI e cimiteri.
> Ciascuno si prenda le proprie responsabilità, chi sceglie di non vaccinarsi ora e ha più di 50 anni deve andare a letto sapendo che si sta esponendo senza alcun motivo ad un rischio non indifferente di morire o (per certi versi peggio) passare l'inferno in terra in ospedale per qualche settimana con un CPAP in testa 24/7 senza poter mangiare.
> ...



e perchè non discriminano in base all'età ?
non vedo da 50 anni in poi.

in Polonia stanno pensando a una cosa del genere per esempio, non solo per età quanto per salute.

qui stanno dicendo che 22 ragazzi possano fittare un campetto per calcetto, fare una doccia al chiuso tutti insieme ma dopo la partita non possano sedersi in un bar o pizzeria.

noti qualcosa di strano ?


----------



## Devil man (22 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2386795 ha scritto:


> Sì, le alternative per ottenere il Green Pass sono tampone negativo nelle 48 ore precedenti o guarigione dal covid negli ultimi 6 mesi.



Ma quanto dura col tampone


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2386784 ha scritto:


> Ma se sono cliente di un albergo, posso cenare all'interno senza lasciapassare?



qualcuno anticipa che serva il pass in albergo, devi aspettare di leggere il decreto.
le bozze possono cambiare, come abbiamo appurato nell'esperienza pandemica Casalino-Conte


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2386797 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto dura col tampone


Scade dopo le 48 ore in cui te lo fai, quindi scaduto il termine lo devi rifare. Insomma, sarà dura per chi lavora e non vuole vaccinarsi. Poi il tampone non è che lo fai a casa tua. Praticamente un obbligo vaccinale indiretto.


----------



## varvez (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386798 ha scritto:


> qualcuno anticipa che serva il pass in albergo, devi aspettare di leggere il decreto.
> le bozze possono cambiare, come abbiamo appurato nell'esperienza pandemica Casalino-Conte



Grazie


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386796 ha scritto:


> e perchè non discriminano in base all'età ?
> non vedo da 50 anni in poi.
> 
> in Polonia stanno pensando a una cosa del genere per esempio, non solo per età quanto per salute.
> ...



La vaccinazione negli under 50 ha senso più che altro per diminuire la circolazione del virus ed evitare il proliferare di varianti.
Diciamo che tra i 30-50 riduce drasticamente comunque rischi ridotti, ma esistenti.
Sotto è principalmente un gesto di civilità nei confronti della società.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386767 ha scritto:


> fate capire ad un povero ignorante.
> sto green pass te lo danno se sei vaccinato no?
> e questo è sufficiente, mica devi poi esibire tamponi negativi o cavolate varie?
> 
> per conferma...



Te lo fanno gia avere dopo la prima dose di vaccino.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Luglio 2021)

Il proprietario della mia palestra ha già detto che se ne strafrega


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2386762 ha scritto:



> Adesso vedrete il casino che scoppierà ed il degrado.
> 
> Voglio vedere i ristoratori, gestori di palestre etc etc trasformarsi in vigili. Sai le risate.



Durerà una settimana al massimo,ci saranno ovviamente i gestori di attività che non rispetteranno le disposizioni e affosseranno la concorrenza inducendo anche gli altri a non rispettarle.Quando il governo capirà l'andazzo passerà alle chiusure,è già tutto programmato,lo sai e lo sappiamo bene.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2386797 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto dura col tampone



48 ore


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2386831 ha scritto:


> Il proprietario della mia palestra ha già detto che se ne strafrega



domani chiederò al mio.
comunque voglio proprio vedere i controlli il prossimo mese.
devi avere le pattuglie di vigili urbani destinati a far questo togliendoli all'ordinaria amministrazione, perchè mi rifiuto di pensare che sprechino polizia e carabinieri per andare a bussare alla palestra

come ho raccontato l'altro giorno della mia palestra vacamte, mi piacerebbe vedere il vigile urbano che fa la multa per non aver rispettate le norme anti assembramento in un luogo senza assembramento.
sembra un film di Totò


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386838 ha scritto:


> domani chiederò al mio.
> comunque voglio proprio vedere i controlli il prossimo mese.
> devi avere le pattuglie di vigili urbani destinati a far questo togliendoli all'ordinaria amministrazione, perchè mi rifiuto di pensare che sprechino polizia e carabinieri per andare a bussare alla palestra



Ma quali controlli dai, non lo rispetterà nessuno.


----------



## Mika (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386838 ha scritto:


> domani chiederò al mio.
> comunque voglio proprio vedere i controlli il prossimo mese.
> devi avere le pattuglie di vigili urbani destinati a far questo togliendoli all'ordinaria amministrazione, perchè mi rifiuto di pensare che sprechino polizia e carabinieri per andare a bussare alla palestra



I Vigili sono i primi a non controllare, non rompevano le scatole a chi non indossava la maschierina in zona rossa figurarsi... rompevano le scatole solo agli anziani, appena vedevano due o tre giovani senza mascherina in zona rossa si voltavano dall'altra parte.


Più che altro, se un barista chiede il pass e poi viene menato dal no-vax di turno che fa?


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Luglio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2386831 ha scritto:


> Il proprietario della mia palestra ha già detto che se ne strafrega



Pure nella mia, spruzzo


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2386839 ha scritto:


> Ma quali controlli dai, non lo rispetterà nessuno.



Onestamente, per gente che ha già pagato é come minimo doveroso


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2386847 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, per gente che ha già pagato é come minimo doveroso



Se avessi avuto ancora la mia struttura, proprio per quello che ho passato lo avrei fatto rispettare. È l'unica via per tornare alla normalità la vaccinazione, anche se non sono favorevole al green pass è un modo per forzare la gente a vaccinarsi. Sarebbe stata preferibile una campagna di informazione seria come ho già scritto, ma evidentemente questo governo è più capace a imporre le cose che a creare una via comunicativa.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Luglio 2021)

Oh no, ora come farò ad andare al cinema con 3 posti occupati su 100


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2386835 ha scritto:


> Durerà una settimana al massimo,ci saranno ovviamente i gestori di attività che non rispetteranno le disposizioni e affosseranno la concorrenza inducendo anche gli altri a non rispettarle.Quando il governo capirà l'andazzo passerà alle chiusure,è già tutto programmato,lo sai e lo sappiamo bene.



sarà così di certo


----------



## varvez (22 Luglio 2021)

Visto che siete persone che sanno. Il sierologico può dire se si è contratto il covid? E consente di ottenere il lasciapassare?


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2386880 ha scritto:


> Visto che siete persone che sanno. Il sierologico può dire se si è contratto il covid? E consente di ottenere il lasciapassare?



Sì. Ma solo se l'infenzione l'hai già passato, non se la hai in atto.


----------



## varvez (22 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2386883 ha scritto:


> Sì. Ma solo se l'infenzione l'hai già passato, non se la hai in atto.



Grazie


----------



## Kayl (22 Luglio 2021)

io settimana prossima mi dovrei vaccinare, malgrado i miei dubbi, ma quando avrò fatto la seconda dose se qualcuno, chiunque, mi dice di mettere la mascherina mi levo una scarpa e gliela ficco in gola, non importa dove me lo chiediano.


----------



## Devil man (22 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2386836 ha scritto:


> 48 ore





Kayl;2386891 ha scritto:


> io settimana prossima mi dovrei vaccinare, malgrado i miei dubbi, ma quando avrò fatto la seconda dose se qualcuno, chiunque, mi dice di mettere la mascherina mi levo una scarpa e gliela ficco in gola, non importa dove me lo chiediano.


Anche con il vaccino vanno utilizzate lo stesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2386880 ha scritto:


> Visto che siete persone che sanno. Il sierologico può dire se si è contratto il covid? E consente di ottenere il lasciapassare?



Uhm, serve un attestato di guarigione del medico credo. Però penso che con un sierologico positivo per infezione passata il tuo medico di famiglia possa tranquillamente farti il certificato di guarigione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Luglio 2021)

La mia preoccupazione non è il green pass, ma bensì: Tutto questo trambusto servirà veramente a tornare alla vita vera? Ho dei dubbi.


----------



## varvez (23 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2386894 ha scritto:


> Uhm, serve un attestato di guarigione del medico credo. Però penso che con un sierologico positivo per infezione passata il tuo medico di famiglia possa tranquillamente farti il certificato di guarigione.



Grazie, chiederò al mio medico


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Luglio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2386896 ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione non è il green pass, ma bensì: Tutto questo trambusto servirà veramente a tornare alla vita vera? Ho dei dubbi.



No il green pass no, lo faranno i vaccini, deve finire.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2021)

Ma figuriamoci se controlleranno il Green Pass


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Luglio 2021)

È molto semplice: hanno accelerato sul green pass per tutelare le case farmaceutiche. Se i vaccini dovessero avere delle conseguenze a lungo termine, con un alto numero di non vaccinati sarebbe facilissimo scoprirlo. Con tutti vaccinati sarà impossibile attribuire eventuali effetti collaterali a lungo termine ai vaccini.


----------



## diavolo (23 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386769 ha scritto:


> Benissimo!
> La maggior parte della popolazione è a favore, seppur non sembri a chi frequenta le solite echo chamber.
> Vaccinarsi tutti, vaccinarsi presto, tornare a vivere.
> Chi non aderisce, piena libertà, ma sappia che per la sua e altrui sicurezza dovrà astenersi da alcune attività nelle fasi acute della pandemia.
> ...



Invece quelli che sono ancora in attesa della prima dose perché dovrebbero avere delle limitazioni a causa della lentezza del ssn? Le responsabilità sono solo a carico del cittadino come al solito?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386767 ha scritto:


> fate capire ad un povero ignorante.
> sto green pass te lo danno se sei vaccinato no?
> e questo è sufficiente, mica devi poi esibire tamponi negativi o cavolate varie?
> 
> per conferma...



si devi scaricartelo sul telefono..hai un QR code da esibire col green pass

Secondo le ultime sembra che per i ristoranti al chiuso si vada di green pass con una sola dose da 15gg..
Per i bar idem ma non serve esibirlo se uno consuma al bancone

Mi stupisce molto che mantengano chiuse le discoteche...col green pass per me potevano aprirle..ma forse gli fanno un piacere, meglio ristori certi che farti aprire con una limitazione enorme (pochissimi giovani avranno la doppia dose in agosto)


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2021)

diavolo;2386961 ha scritto:


> Invece quelli che sono ancora in attesa della prima dose perché dovrebbero avere delle limitazioni a causa della lentezza del ssn? Le responsabilità sono solo a carico del cittadino come al solito?



Quando parlate di " attesa della prima dose " non capisco, qui in Lombardia è una macchina da guerra. 
Entri vaccini e sci in 5 minuti più attesa esterna in zone confort. Tutto fatto benissimo e organizzato benissimo. 

Quindi quando leggo di persone in attesa non capisco, ma quanti anni avete ? qui da noi sono arrivati a vaccinare anche i ragazzini di 12 anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387000 ha scritto:


> Mi stupisce molto che mantengano chiuse le discoteche...col green pass per me potevano aprirle..*ma forse gli fanno un piacere, meglio ristori certi che farti aprire con una limitazione enorme *



e ciao, du spicci ma solo ai gestori delle strutture. Tutto il resto della filiera ( noi facevamo lavorare centinaia di famiglie ) hanno già cambiato lavoro da un pezzo. 

Tra l'altro ne approfitto per rispondere anche a chi l'altro giorno mi scriveva " ma a me non frega nulla delle discoteche non ci andavo mai" , il 90% degli eventi non è " da discoteca " ma concerti di ogni tipo che vanno da jazz al metal estremo. 

Quindi quando si parla di " strutture per eventi" non immaginate la discoteca sfigata, qui si parla di strutture modulabili con capienza ( di una volta ) da 3/4 mila persone.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387000 ha scritto:


> si devi scaricartelo sul telefono..hai un QR code da esibire col green pass
> 
> Secondo le ultime sembra che per i ristoranti al chiuso si vada di green pass con una sola dose da 15gg..
> Per i bar idem ma non serve esibirlo se uno consuma al bancone
> ...



Ma non ho capito una cosa, come a tutti tramite l' app io mi son arrivati due Green Pass ( uno ogni dose)

Da esibire è solo il secondo ?!


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387011 ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito una cosa, come a tutti tramite l' app io mi son arrivati due Green Pass ( uno ogni dose)
> 
> Da esibire è solo il secondo ?!



boh..io non l'ho ancora perché ho fatto il vaccino 4 giorni fa prima dose


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386767 ha scritto:


> fate capire ad un povero ignorante.
> sto green pass te lo danno se sei vaccinato no?
> e questo è sufficiente, mica devi poi esibire tamponi negativi o cavolate varie?
> 
> per conferma...



ce l'ha se sei vaccinato, se hai superato covid o se hai fatto un tampone. Nel primo caso dura 9 mesi, nel secondo 6 mesi, nel terzo 48 ore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2387006 ha scritto:


> e ciao, du spicci ma solo ai gestori delle strutture. Tutto il resto della filiera ( noi facevamo lavorare centinaia di famiglie ) hanno già cambiato lavoro da un pezzo.
> 
> Tra l'altro ne approfitto per rispondere anche a chi l'altro giorno mi scriveva " ma a me non frega nulla delle discoteche non ci andavo mai" , il 90% degli eventi non è " da discoteca " ma concerti di ogni tipo che vanno da jazz al metal estremo.
> 
> Quindi quando si parla di " strutture per eventi" non immaginate la discoteca sfigata, qui si parla di strutture modulabili con capienza ( di una volta ) da 3/4 mila persone.



Però io avevo sentito che le chiusure erano solo per le discoteche..mentre per gli eventi si andrà avanti con capacità ridotte..

Ovviamente parliamo di una soluzione non ottimale..e sulle discoteche è vero..ristoro per i gestori, chi ci lavorava negli eventi (DJ, Cubiste, etc..) si trovano senza nulla..eventuali dipendenti dovrebbero essere in cassa integrazione se non hanno già trovato altro 

PS: ovviamente parliamo sempre di problemi eh...siamo ben lungi dalla normalità purtroppo


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2021)

Essendo il nostro un paese fondato sul nulla e sulle chiecchiere, non lo rispetterà nessuno questo obbligo e anche giustamente direi. Dico giustamente perché già ottenere il greenpass dopo aver fatto il vaccino è un meccanismo che per una persona con più di 50 anni diventa davvero complesso. Gli anziani manco sanno cos'è un quadcode. Più della metà di chi avrà diritto al greenpass non saprà nemmeno come ottenerlo


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387011 ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito una cosa, come a tutti tramite l' app io mi son arrivati due Green Pass ( uno ogni dose)
> 
> Da esibire è solo il secondo ?!



Si. Il secondo che dura 9 mesi


----------



## Prealpi (23 Luglio 2021)

danjr;2387019 ha scritto:


> ce l'ha se sei vaccinato, se hai superato covid o se hai fatto un tampone. Nel primo caso dura 9 mesi, nel secondo 6 mesi, nel terzo 48 ore.



Ma in caso di guarigione il limite non è stato portato a 12 mesi.?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Luglio 2021)

Ma come funziona per i bambini sotto i 12 anni?


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2021)

Prealpi;2387030 ha scritto:


> Ma in caso di guarigione il limite non è stato portato a 12 mesi.?



Spero! eheheh. No, da quello che ho capito in una nota uscita ieri è che è stato spostato il limite entro cui fare il vaccino con una unica dose, prima era entro 6 mesi ora entro 12. se però hanno messo il green pass 12 mesi ne sarei falicissimo


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista;2387032 ha scritto:


> Ma come funziona per i bambini sotto i 12 anni?



Non è richiesto nulla per loro


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2386794 ha scritto:


> Comunque qua, *ci stiamo "cinesizzando" sempre di più. Tracciamento, entrare nei posti grazie ad un app*. Manca solo il cashback che hanno tolto e saremmo diventati in tutto e per tutto la Cina.
> 
> Queste restrizioni, che servano o meno il tempo ce lo dirà, mi fanno solamente terrorizzare. Ho un senso di inquietudine dentro di me, sul serio. Ci facessero togliere almeno le mascherine dopo vaccinati, così almeno non ti deprimi a vedere i visi coperti. Almeno quello.



Assolutamente, ma molte persone non ci arrivano.
Si può essere a favore dei vaccini ed in molti casi anche ai lockdown, ma qui si stanno perdendo un pò troppi diritti in nome della (presunta) salute pubblica.

Nota positiva di questo decreto: si terrà conto del numero di TI ed ospedalizzazioni, vero termometro dell'andamento dell'epidemia in Italia.


----------



## Prealpi (23 Luglio 2021)

danjr;2387034 ha scritto:


> Spero! eheheh. No, da quello che ho capito in una nota uscita ieri è che è stato spostato il limite entro cui fare il vaccino con una unica dose, prima era entro 6 mesi ora entro 12. se però hanno messo il green pass 12 mesi ne sarei falicissimo


Bene, grazie


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2387003 ha scritto:


> Quando parlate di " attesa della prima dose " non capisco, qui in Lombardia è una macchina da guerra.
> Entri vaccini e sci in 5 minuti più attesa esterna in zone confort. Tutto fatto benissimo e organizzato benissimo.
> 
> Quindi quando leggo di persone in attesa non capisco, ma quanti anni avete ? qui da noi sono arrivati a vaccinare anche i ragazzini di 12 anni.



Ma che realtà stai raccontando???
Esistono tanti centri vaccinali, io sono andato all'Hangar Bicocca e ci sono rimasto mezza giornata perchè era pienissimo e non andava neppure l'aria condizionata. Un supplizio... altro che assembramenti all'aperto..
Adesso sono ancora in attesa del richiamo dopo 5 settimane.
Ci sono tantissime realtà in Italia, non raccontiamo solo la nostra personalissima esperienza.


----------



## Andre96 (23 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2387003 ha scritto:


> Quando parlate di " attesa della prima dose " non capisco, qui in Lombardia è una macchina da guerra.
> Entri vaccini e sci in 5 minuti più attesa esterna in zone confort. Tutto fatto benissimo e organizzato benissimo.
> 
> Quindi quando leggo di persone in attesa non capisco, ma quanti anni avete ? qui da noi sono arrivati a vaccinare anche i ragazzini di 12 anni.



Un mio amico ha prenotato il vaccino appena ha potuto (nel senso, appena hanno dato la possibilità a quelli della nostra età di vaccinarsi). Fa la prima dose oggi. Ha 23 anni.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2387040 ha scritto:


> Ma che realtà stai raccontando???
> Esistono tanti centri vaccinali, io sono andato all'Hangar Bicocca e ci sono rimasto mezza giornata perchè era pienissimo e non andava neppure l'aria condizionata. Un supplizio... altro che assembramenti all'aperto..
> Adesso sono ancora in attesa del richiamo dopo 5 settimane.
> Ci sono tantissime realtà in Italia, non raccontiamo solo la nostra personalissima esperienza.


Io al palazzo delle scintille ci ho messo 15 minuti per la prima dose, arrivando all&#8217;orario prestabilito.
Per la seconda dose ancora meno, in circa 7 minuti ho fatto tutto e sono arrivato anche prima del previsto.
Però c&#8217;è da dire che mica a lavoro ti danno il permesso per farlo. Io ho dovuto prendere ferie e non è che uno va tranquillo e dice &#8220;oh io vado a vaccinarmi ciao&#8221;. Non è che tutti hanno potuto vaccinarsi subito come se la gente non abbia un ca.. da fare oh


----------



## Andre96 (23 Luglio 2021)

danjr;2387025 ha scritto:


> Essendo il nostro un paese fondato sul nulla e sulle chiecchiere, non lo rispetterà nessuno questo obbligo e anche giustamente direi. Dico giustamente perché già ottenere il greenpass dopo aver fatto il vaccino è un meccanismo che per una persona con più di 50 anni diventa davvero complesso. Gli anziani manco sanno cos'è un quadcode. Più della metà di chi avrà diritto al greenpass non saprà nemmeno come ottenerlo



In linea generale hai ragione, però a quanto ho capito potrebbero bastare anche quei fogli che certificano la vaccinazione.
Sarebbe grave se la gente non sapesse usare manco quelli.


----------



## varvez (23 Luglio 2021)

Ho parlato con il medico di base, il quale ha sottolineato come il test sierologico - anche dovesse dimostrare di essere guarito dal COVID - non vale al fine dell'ottenimento del green pass.

Un bel casino, anche perchè leggendo il sito GOV si parla di "guarigione", oltre a vaccino e tampone.

Pareri?


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2387058 ha scritto:


> In linea generale hai ragione, però a quanto ho capito potrebbero bastare anche quei fogli che certificano la vaccinazione.
> Sarebbe grave se la gente non sapesse usare manco quelli.



Sarebbe troppo bello se fosse cosi', in realtà leggo che quei certificati saranno validi fino al 12 Agosto, poi servirà il quadcode. Complicarsi la vita quando sarebbero bastate delle certificazioni da consegnare a mano al momento dei vaccini (o un codice per averlo in digitale)


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387057 ha scritto:


> Io al palazzo delle scintille ci ho messo 15 minuti per la prima dose, arrivando all&#8217;orario prestabilito.
> Per la seconda dose ancora meno, in circa 7 minuti ho fatto tutto e sono arrivato anche prima del previsto.
> Però c&#8217;è da dire che mica a lavoro ti danno il permesso per farlo. Io ho dovuto prendere ferie e non è che uno va tranquillo e dice &#8220;oh io vado a vaccinarmi ciao&#8221;. Non è che tutti hanno potuto vaccinarsi subito come se la gente non abbia un ca.. da fare oh



Si Palazzo delle Scintille funziona meglio, lo so per certo visto che ho diversi amici che hanno già fatto entrambe le dosi.
Secondo me per quanto riguarda Milano c'è stato un problema di distribuzione della popolazione nei vari centri vaccinali. All'Hangar pare abbiano mandato tutti quelli della zona est, non è possibile ci siano tempi così lunghi tra prima dose e richiamo nonostante ci lavorino tantissime persone.

Poi per me c'è stato un errore di fondo, hanno concesso il "libera tutti" (cioè possibilità di vaccinarsi senza rispettare le fasce d'età) troppo presto. Bisognava prima far concludere il ciclo ai 40-50enni, poi aprire agli altri che hanno rischi rasenti lo 0 con questa malattia.

Adesso ci ritroviamo con zone dove i 20enni hanno già finito il ciclo vaccinale ed altre dove i 50enni sono ancora in attesa del richiamo.


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2387066 ha scritto:


> Ho parlato con il medico di base, il quale ha sottolineato come il test sierologico - anche dovesse dimostrare di essere guarito dal COVID - non vale al fine dell'ottenimento del green pass.
> 
> Un bel casino, anche perchè leggendo il sito GOV si parla di "guarigione", oltre a vaccino e tampone.
> 
> Pareri?


Io, sono guarito e mi hanno inviato tramite appIO il certificato senza che io facessi nulla. Certo avevo il certificato di guarigione (almeno penso, non mi è mai arrivato nulla di cartaceo, ma penso ci sia nel fascicolo sanitario). Io reputo insensato che debba fare anche una sola dose io quando ci sono studi che dimostrano che gli anticorpi per uno guarito sono migliori degli anticorpi da vaccino, tuttavia lo farò. Nei casi come il tuo penso che sia quasi impossibile ottenere il greenpass perché non puoi dimostrare di averlo avuto entro 6 mesi (la durata del greenpass che ho io per i guariti)


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2387073 ha scritto:


> Si Palazzo delle Scintille funziona meglio, lo so per certo visto che ho diversi amici che hanno già fatto entrambe le dosi.
> Secondo me per quanto riguarda Milano c'è stato un problema di distribuzione della popolazione nei vari centri vaccinali. All'Hangar pare abbiano mandato tutti quelli della zona est, non è possibile ci siano tempi così lunghi tra prima dose e richiamo nonostante ci lavorino tantissime persone.
> 
> Poi per me c'è stato un errore di fondo, hanno concesso il "libera tutti" (cioè possibilità di vaccinarsi senza rispettare le fasce d'età) troppo presto. Bisognava prima far concludere il ciclo ai 40-50enni, poi aprire agli altri che hanno rischi rasenti lo 0 con questa malattia.
> ...


Che sia stato fatto tutto con i piedi non c&#8217;è dubbio&#8230;proprio dalle basi hanno sbagliato


----------



## varvez (23 Luglio 2021)

danjr;2387075 ha scritto:


> Io, sono guarito e mi hanno inviato tramite appIO il certificato senza che io facessi nulla. Certo avevo il certificato di guarigione (almeno penso, non mi è mai arrivato nulla di cartaceo, ma penso ci sia nel fascicolo sanitario). Io reputo insensato che debba fare anche una sola dose io quando ci sono studi che dimostrano che gli anticorpi per uno guarito sono migliori degli anticorpi da vaccino, tuttavia lo farò. Nei casi come il tuo penso che sia quasi impossibile ottenere il greenpass perché non puoi dimostrare di averlo avuto entro 6 mesi (la durata del greenpass che ho io per i guariti)



Grazie per la risposta. Se l'ho avuto, è accaduto a febbraio e siamo risaliti attraverso procedure che all'epoca non potevano far sospettare il contagio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Luglio 2021)

Boh se con sta cosa si evitano chiusure farlocche e patetici coprifuoco... Amen

Per chi si chiede come facciano senza perdere tempo a verificare i ristoratori/gestori etc se uno è vaccinato o meno, col QR code basta un lettore che ne stabilisca la validità, è istantaneo ed economico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2021)

Magnus_Marcus;2387084 ha scritto:


> Boh se con sta cosa si evitano chiusure farlocche e patetici coprifuoco... Amen
> 
> Per chi si chiede come facciano senza perdere tempo a verificare i ristoratori/gestori etc se uno è vaccinato o meno, col QR code basta un lettore che ne stabilisca la validità, è istantaneo ed economico



Ed è per questo che sul darkweb stanno spopolando i falsi green pass


----------



## Andre96 (23 Luglio 2021)

danjr;2387069 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe troppo bello se fosse cosi', in realtà leggo che quei certificati saranno validi fino al 12 Agosto, poi servirà il quadcode. Complicarsi la vita quando sarebbero bastate delle certificazioni da consegnare a mano al momento dei vaccini (o un codice per averlo in digitale)



Ufficiale? Perchè ieri filtrava il fatto che si potessero usare. Ma tanto ho capito che oltre a rendere complicata la vita non facendoli usare, peggiorano il tutto non informando in modo chiaro e trasparente.
In questo caso, hai ragione.
Però, ora che ci penso. Consigliano di rivolgersi in una farmacia o al medico di base per chi non fosse in grado, e inoltre dovrebbe bastare una copia stampata. Diciamo che almeno così i più anziani hanno una scappatoia...


----------



## Andre96 (23 Luglio 2021)

Qualcuno che abbia capito bene, mi può spiegare bene come funziona il green pass col test? Se per ipotesi lo faccio oggi, in quanto tempo ti danno i risultati e quando inizia a valere? Cioè, se io lo faccio oggi alle 17, per ipotesi, e mi danno i risultati domani alle 10, vale per 48 ore da oggi alle 17 o da domani alle 10?


----------



## Andre96 (23 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2387100 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che abbia capito bene, mi può spiegare bene come funziona il green pass col test? Se per ipotesi lo faccio oggi, in quanto tempo ti danno i risultati e quando inizia a valere? Cioè, se io lo faccio oggi alle 17, per ipotesi, e mi danno i risultati domani alle 10, vale per 48 ore da oggi alle 17 o da domani alle 10?



Mi sa che nessuno ci ha capito una mazza


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2021)

Comunque oggi prenotazioni raddoppiate in Lombardia e Lazio 

Tremendi gli italiani, sono contro il vaccino per imprecisati motivi di salute.

Ci sta, se uno ha paura ha paura.

Li minacci di complicargli la vita quando vogliono andare a *divertirsi*, puff, non hanno più paura. 
Si prendono tutti i rischi.

Che coerenza.

Io se fossi no-vax, potrei solo cedere di fronte alla minaccia lavorativa, sul resto assolutamente no.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387335 ha scritto:


> Comunque oggi prenotazioni raddoppiate in Lombardia
> 
> Tremendi gli italiani, sono contro il vaccino per imprecisati motivi di salute.
> 
> ...



Infatti questa che citi è la gente che sbaglia..


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387335 ha scritto:


> Comunque oggi prenotazioni raddoppiate in Lombardia
> 
> Tremendi gli italiani, sono contro il vaccino per imprecisati motivi di salute.
> 
> ...


Ti parlo da under30: nessuno di "noi" é contro il vaccino per imprecisati motivi di salute. Semplicemente, essendo l'ospedalizzazione legata alla nostra fascia di età molto bassa, ed assodato che il virus puoi comunque prenderlo e/o trasmetterlo, lo troviamo un poco inutile. Praticamente lo si farebbe per proteggersi da una remotissima possibilità che il covid ti faccia male. Non so se mi son spiegato.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387342 ha scritto:


> Ti parlo da under30: nessuno di "noi" é contro il vaccino per imprecisati motivi di salute. Semplicemente, essendo l'ospedalizzazione legata alla nostra fascia di età molto bassa, ed assodato che il virus puoi comunque prenderlo e/o trasmetterlo, lo troviamo un poco inutile. Praticamente lo si farebbe per proteggersi da una remotissima possibilità che il covid ti faccia male. Non so se mi son spiegato.



Guarda che non era una critica, se hai paura hai paura. 
Chi davvero ha paura ovviamente.

Se non hai la minima paura ti faccia male, allora non ha senso la tua resistenza.
Diventa solo mantenere il punto.


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387347 ha scritto:


> Guarda che non era una critica, se hai paura hai paura.
> Chi davvero ha paura ovviamente.
> 
> Se non hai la minima paura ti faccia male, allora non ha senso la tua resistenza.
> Diventa solo mantenere il punto.


Ti ho spiegato la motivazione per la quale milioni di under30 non sono vaccinati, che non é la paura. Mi aspettavo una risposta che smentisse le mie (le nostre anzi) perplessità, ma non c é: vaccinati e basta, sennò crepi. Draghi docet.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387335 ha scritto:


> Comunque oggi prenotazioni raddoppiate in Lombardia e Lazio



Sta a vedere che magari adesso resto senza io che ho prenotato da giugno, e ho la prima dose il 1 agosto...

Ho rifiutato quella brodaglia di J&J e ho prenotato Pfizer due mesi dopo, già allora mi avevano detto che le scorte di luglio/agosto di Pfizer erano molto scarse, figuriamoci adesso...


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2387100 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che abbia capito bene, mi può spiegare bene come funziona il green pass col test? Se per ipotesi lo faccio oggi, in quanto tempo ti danno i risultati e quando inizia a valere? Cioè, se io lo faccio oggi alle 17, per ipotesi, e mi danno i risultati domani alle 10, vale per 48 ore da oggi alle 17 o da domani alle 10?



dovrebbe valere quello rapido, quindi in 15 minuti hai l'esito


----------



## Andre96 (23 Luglio 2021)

carlocarlo;2387375 ha scritto:


> dovrebbe valere quello rapido, quindi in 15 minuti hai l'esito



Ah. Pensavo ci mettessero alcune ore anche per quello in farmacia. Se te lo danno in 15 minuti, allora, cambia poco se parte dal momento del test o dal risultato.
Grazie!


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2387376 ha scritto:


> Ah. Pensavo ci mettessero alcune ore anche per quello in farmacia. Se te lo danno in 15 minuti, allora, cambia poco se parte dal momento del test o dal risultato.
> Grazie!



quello in farmacia non so se è valido, qui da me pero ci sono postazioni dove fanno i tamponi rapidi gratis e danno l'esito in 15 minuti circa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2021)

carlocarlo;2387388 ha scritto:


> quello in farmacia non so se è valido, qui da me pero ci sono postazioni dove fanno i tamponi rapidi gratis e danno l'esito in 15 minuti circa.



Fatto domenica per mia figlia.
Il Green pass è arrivato prima che uscisse l'impiegato della farmacia con il foglio con l'esito del tampone.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386838 ha scritto:


> domani chiederò al mio.
> comunque voglio proprio vedere i controlli il prossimo mese.
> devi avere le pattuglie di vigili urbani destinati a far questo togliendoli all'ordinaria amministrazione, perchè mi rifiuto di pensare che sprechino polizia e carabinieri per andare a bussare alla palestra
> 
> ...



Partite dal presupposto che tutti vogliano che non ci siano i controlli.
Io invece ho sentito moltissime persone dire che se si presentano ad un ristorante e il ristoratore non pretende il Green Pass girano i tacchi e vanno altrove.
Inoltre essendo norme ritenute per lo più rilevanti per la salute pubblica, ma anche per tornare a vivere normalmente, molti cittadini sono più che propensi a segnalare gli inadempienti, quindi se fossi un operatore stare i bene attento ad usare la lassità sulle verifiche come forma di concorrenza.

Se invece si tratta di buonsenso se ne può parlare.

La maggior parte degli italiani vede nei vaccini e nell'applicazioni di regole snelle legate a questo il modo migliore per tornare a vivere normalmente (stadi, locali, ristoranti viaggi).

Ci sarà pressione per applicarle le norme, non per non applicarle, anche perchè mostrare un QR code con lo smartphone e passare (già il 60% degli italiani lo hanno e il 10% sono esenti) è un'operazione zero invadente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387361 ha scritto:


> Ti ho spiegato la motivazione per la quale milioni di under30 non sono vaccinati, che non é la paura. Mi aspettavo una risposta che smentisse le mie (le nostre anzi) perplessità, ma non c é: vaccinati e basta, sennò crepi. Draghi docet.



Hai ragione, infatti invece del green pass andava fatta una campagna informativa seria e scientifica. Hanno fallito anche in questo.


----------



## Andre96 (23 Luglio 2021)

carlocarlo;2387388 ha scritto:


> quello in farmacia non so se è valido, qui da me pero ci sono postazioni dove fanno i tamponi rapidi gratis e danno l'esito in 15 minuti circa.





Zosimo2410;2387393 ha scritto:


> Fatto domenica per mia figlia.
> Il Green pass è arrivato prima che uscisse l'impiegato della farmacia con il foglio con l'esito del tampone.



Quello rapido sarebbe quello "nasale", giusto? E vale per il green pass, no?


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387342 ha scritto:


> Ti parlo da under30: nessuno di "noi" é contro il vaccino per imprecisati motivi di salute. Semplicemente, essendo l'ospedalizzazione legata alla nostra fascia di età molto bassa, ed assodato che il virus puoi comunque prenderlo e/o trasmetterlo, lo troviamo un poco inutile. Praticamente lo si farebbe per proteggersi da una remotissima possibilità che il covid ti faccia male. Non so se mi son spiegato.



ad oggi nella fascia 20-29 anni sono piu quelli che sono vaccinati che quelli non vaccinati ( ad oggi circa 2.6kk)
molti di questi 2.6kk non vaccinati probabilmente saranno prenotati.


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

carlocarlo;2387429 ha scritto:


> ad oggi nella fascia 20-29 anni sono piu quelli che sono vaccinati che quelli non vaccinati ( ad oggi circa 2.6kk)
> molti di questi 2.6kk non vaccinati probabilmente saranno prenotati.


Fra l altro. Ma a quanto pare il problema del governo é vaccinare questi ribelli novax complottisti, che trovano inutile un vaccino la cui unica utilità a quell' età é portare l'ospedalizzazione da 0.0001 a 0.00001


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2387427 ha scritto:


> Quello rapido sarebbe quello "nasale", giusto? E vale per il green pass, no?



Si si vale.
Tra l'altro a breve introdurranno i prezzi calmierati per i tamponi quindi costeranno molto meno, almeno la metà credo.


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387436 ha scritto:


> Fra l altro. Ma a quanto pare il problema del governo é vaccinare questi ribelli novax complottisti, che trovano inutile un vaccino la cui unica utilità a quell' età é portare l'ospedalizzazione da 0.0001 a 0.00001



per me c'è abbastanza estremismo da entrambe le posizioni.
stiamo vaccinando il massimo delle nostre potenzialità, per numero di sieri e di strutture, quindi è inutile per ora questa campagna del terrore.
dall'altra parte i "no-vax" potrebbero anche smetterla di ribadire agli altri che la scelta e folle, sbagliata, e che le informazioni che ci danno sono sbagliate ecc ecc.
ogniuno per me puo fare quello che vuole. ma nessuno deve sentirsi piu intelligente di me o io piu intelligente degli altri.


----------



## Andre96 (23 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2387437 ha scritto:


> Si si vale.
> Tra l'altro a breve introdurranno i prezzi calmierati per i tamponi quindi costeranno molto meno, almeno la metà credo.



Grazie.
Non costano 10 euro ora?


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387342 ha scritto:


> Ti parlo da under30: nessuno di "noi" é contro il vaccino per imprecisati motivi di salute. Semplicemente, essendo l'ospedalizzazione legata alla nostra fascia di età molto bassa, ed assodato che il virus puoi comunque prenderlo e/o trasmetterlo, lo troviamo un poco inutile. Praticamente lo si farebbe per proteggersi da una remotissima possibilità che il covid ti faccia male. Non so se mi son spiegato.



Ma gli under 30 non devono vaccinarsi per loro motivi di salute, ma per fermare il virus in modo che le limitazioni finiscano e si torni il prima possibile alla vita normale. E gli under 30 x la vita sociale che hanno sono quelli che dovrebbero avere maggior interesse a fermare il virus


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Luglio 2021)

Andre96;2387525 ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> Non costano 10 euro ora?



Dipende da Farmacia a Farmacia il prezzo per ora.


----------

